#ubuntu-il 2011-08-08
<trew1000> ואוו אני מפוצץ
<trew1000> כמה אפשר לאכול
<Desu_> שלום, אובונטו.
<Desu_> מישהו כאן?
<Desu_> האם מישהו נוכח כאן?
<NanDesu> האם מישהו פה?
<NanDesu_> שלום.
<NanDesu_> שלום?
<NanDesu_> ?
<NanDesu_> שלום.
<NanDesu_> האם מישהו פה?
<Pac_Man> כנראה שלא
<NanDesu_> ועכשיו? :)
<NanDesu_> ?
<NanDesu_> האם מישהו פה?
<NanDesu_> ?
<Pac_Man> NanDesu_ אל תוותר! :D
<NanDesu_> XD
<NanDesu_> אז אתה פה?
<omeromer> וואי מגניב אנשים מדברים בערוץ הזה!
<NanDesu_> רציתי לדבר על אובונטו וזה.
<NanDesu_> עיניי נפקחו לפני כמה חודשים
<NanDesu_> והחלטתי לנסות את אובונטו
<NanDesu_> עכשיו כל המשפחה שלי משתמשת בזה :)
<NanDesu_> רק שבמחשב של אחותי יש בעיה, ופרסמתי את זה ב- Ubuntuforums
<omeromer> קישור?
<NanDesu_> מממ... זו לא בעיה ענקית
<NanDesu_> פשוט היא לא רוצה להתקין את זה דרך דיסק
<NanDesu_> זו בעיית Wubi מטופשת
<omeromer> למה לא?
<NanDesu_> ולא הבנתי כלום בקבצי ה- LOG
<omeromer> רגע מה הכוונה היא לא רוצה להתקין דרך דיסק?
<omeromer> גם Wubi זה דרך דיסק...
<NanDesu_> אתה יודע, יש את וובי
<NanDesu_> שמורידים
<omeromer> וובי זה פשוט כדי שזה יפעל ליד ווינדווס
<NanDesu_> ואובונטו מותקנת כמו אפליקציית וינדוס פשוטה
<NanDesu_> כן, זה כדי להפעיל אותה במקביל לוינדוס ללא בעיה
<NanDesu_> אבל לא, זה לא דרך דיסק
<omeromer> כן מה הבעיה אז?
<NanDesu_> מורידים קובץ מהאינטרנט ואז קובץ ה- ISO יורד דרך האינטרנט
<NanDesu_> דרך טורנט*
<NanDesu_> אם אתה רוצה...
<NanDesu_> כבר ענו לי על זה
<NanDesu_> THEY'RE FAST (LOL)
<omeromer> ok
<NanDesu_> פה?
<omeromer> ye?
<NanDesu_> מממ... :D
<NanDesu_> שמעת משהו על אובונטו 11.10?
<NanDesu_> ראיתי את ההסברים על גרסאות האלפא ביוטיוב
<NanDesu_> זה נראה הרבה יותר אסתטי וידידותי
<NanDesu_> אמרו לי שמתכוונים להחליף את פיירפוקס בפרוייקט כרומיום.ץ
<NanDesu_> זה נכון?
<omeromer> כן גם אני שמעתי
<omeromer> אבל אני יוריד firefox על השנייה שאני מתקין
<NanDesu_> מה בעצם יותר טוב בפיירפוקס? זה נכון שהוא מעט יותר יציב, אבל מה חוץ מזה?
<omeromer> שהתוספות שלו לא מוגבלות
<NanDesu_> וזו בעיית הוובי המטומטמת ששאלתי לגביה
<NanDesu_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1144599&page=4
<Hoborg> [wubi] Permission Denied during install - Page 4 - Ubuntu Forums @ ubuntuforums.org
<NanDesu_> גם הפתרון מטומטם XP
<omeromer> התוספות של קרום נורא מוגבלות ויש לו API נורא קטן בלי הרבה פונקציות
<omeromer> בפיירפוקס הוא הרבה יותר פתוח
<NanDesu_> כרום לא יותר מהיר, בעל מבחר תוספות גדול יותר ויותר מפורסם?
<omeromer> אני לא בטוח לגבי כמה שקרום יותר פופולרי מפיירפוקס, עד כמה שידוע לי הם דיי שווים
<omeromer> פיירפוקס היה קיים הרבה לפניו
<NanDesu_> אבל בגוגל יש גאוני שיווק
<omeromer> ולגבי התוספות בקרום, כמו שאמרתי, הם מוגבלות לapi נורא מצומצם
<NanDesu_> באמת...?
<omeromer> כך לדוגמא את אחת התוספות הנורא מפורסמות בפיירפוקס Tamper Data
<omeromer> מאפשרות לך לשחק עם הבקשות HTTP שאתה שולח לשרת
<omeromer> בקרום זה לא אפשרי
<omeromer> הAPI לא מאפשר
<omeromer> אתה יכול לעשות את זה חיצונית עם FIDDLE אבל בתור תוספת זה לא קיים
<NanDesu_> ומבחינת מהירות...?
<NanDesu_> איזה דפדפן מוכח כיותר מהיר?
<omeromer> אני לא בטוח
<NanDesu_> כי אני מוכן להתמודד עם הגבלות API
<omeromer> סמוך עלי שאין הרבה הבדל
<NanDesu_> מה שמעניין אותי הכי הרבה זה המהירות
<omeromer> מבחינת פרטיות פיירפוקס גם יותר טוב
<NanDesu_> כן, את זה אני יודע.
<NanDesu_> למרות שבכרומיום הפרטיות זהה לפיירפוקס
<omeromer> לא ממש
<omeromer> כך לדוגמא
<omeromer> שאתה כותב בכתובת חיפוש כלשהו
<NanDesu_> בגרסת הקוד הסגור של כרום באמת יש פאק רציני
<omeromer> והוא לא מוצא
<omeromer> הוא אומר לך
<omeromer> DID YOU MEAN
<omeromer> לא חיפוש, כתובת
<omeromer> זה אומר שהכתובת נשלחה לשרתים של גוגל
<omeromer> והוא חשב על כתובות דומות
<NanDesu_> אז unr///?
<NanDesu_> אז מה זה אומר*
<omeromer> מה שאומר שכל פעם שאתה כותב כתובת לא נכונה גוגל יודעים את זה וכפי שגוגל מוכרת הם גם שומרים את זה בשרתים שלהם ומציגים לך פרסומות לפי זה
<omeromer> ועוד משהו
<NanDesu_> זה לא אומר שלא משנה מאיזה דפדפן אתה, הם יעשו את זה לפי מזהה כלשהו?
<omeromer> בפיירפוקס אתה יכול לשחק עם ההגדרות שלו בצורה מטורפת
<NanDesu_> בכרום זה מספר משתמש
<NanDesu_> בפיירפוקס זה איי-פי
<omeromer> מה זאת אומרת?
<omeromer> ברור שגוגל תמיד יודעים הרבה
<omeromer> אבל בקרום זה נותן להם עוד
<NanDesu_> שהפגיעה הגדולה בפרטיות בכרום היא בעצם שלכל אדם יש מספר משתמש
<omeromer> אני מדבר איתך עכשיו רק על השורת כתובת
<NanDesu_> והם עוקבים אחרי ההיסטוריה שלו,
<NanDesu_> ולפי זה מתאימים בוטים ופרסומות.
<Pac_Man> בהחלט נשמע לי כקטסטרופה
<NanDesu_> אבל זה שאין מספר משתמש זה לא אומר שהם לא עוקבים אחרי המשתמש.
<NanDesu_> כמו שאמרתי,
<NanDesu_> בכרום זה מספר משתמש
<omeromer> מה זה מספר משתמש?
<NanDesu_> בפיירפוקס זה IP (לדוגמה)
<NanDesu_> לכל אדם משתמש כרום יש מזהה.
<NanDesu_> זו מחרוזת רנדומלית בת איקס ספרות
<NanDesu_> שאוגרת עליו מידע על פעילות אינטרנטית.
<Pac_Man> אני ממש מקווה שאתם חובשים את כובע נייר הכסף שלכם...
<NanDesu_> זה גרם להמון שערוריות
<omeromer> Pac_Man?
<NanDesu_> ?
<Pac_Man> tin foil hat
<omeromer> ?
<NanDesu_> על מה אתה מדבר? :O
<Pac_Man> :|
<NanDesu_> -_-"
<NanDesu_> (Smiley Facepalm)
<NanDesu_> *בור מוחלט*
<Pac_Man> http://www.pollsb.com/photos/o/28379-yes_nbsp_don_tin_foil_hat.jpg
<NanDesu_> תגידו, אתם לא חושבים שכדאי להזיח את הצ'אט הזה לימין?
<NanDesu_> (כל עוד יש אפשרות)
<omeromer> אה הבנתי
<omeromer> כאילו אנחנו פרנוידים
<NanDesu_> ההזחה לשמאל הורסת את הכתיבה
<omeromer> באיזה קליינט אתה משתמש?
<omeromer> XChat עושה עבודה מצוינת בלתקן את זה
<NanDesu_> אה, כן? XD
<omeromer> nandesu דרך איפה התחברת?
<NanDesu_> דרך האתר. לא ידעתי שיש קליינטי אירק באובונטו
<NanDesu_> *SELF FACEPALM*
<NanDesu_> אני אלך להתקין את XChat
<omeromer> sudo apt-get install xchat
<NanDesu_> זה מה שהתכוונתי לעשות XP
<omeromer> השרת זה freenode הוא יהיה ברשימת שרתים אחרי שתתקין
<NanDesu_> ואני לא פרנואיד, אני משתמש בכרומיום בגאווה
<omeromer> #ubuntu-il זה הצ'אנל
<NanDesu_> למרות שבאמת העניין של מזהה משתמש קצת מטריד אותי
<omeromer> לא צריך להטריד אותך
<omeromer> הצלחת להתחבר עם הxchat?
<NanDesu> עברית מתוקה!
<omeromer> תראה זה גם מסדר when you do it like this רואה?
<omeromer> זה עדיין בצד שמאל אבל מסודר
<NanDesu> מממ...
<NanDesu> תקשיב, יש משהו עדיין במחשב של אחותי
<NanDesu> Wubi סיים להתקין, אבל...
<NanDesu> ולא, העברית לא מסודרת
<NanDesu> אין קליינט IRC אחר?
<omeromer> היא כן
<omeromer> היא מצויינת
<NanDesu> לא ממש
<omeromer> זה נקרא מסודר
<NanDesu> אז לא אצלי :O
<omeromer> תתרגל
<omeromer> זה קליינט מצוין
<NanDesu> אני אנסה כמה אחרים
<omeromer> Wubi סיים להתקין, אבל...
<NanDesu> נראה מה ילך בהם.
<omeromer> זה מסודר
<NanDesu> אה...
<omeromer> איך רצית שזה יראה?
<NanDesu> כמו mIRC משהו
<NanDesu> שהעברית באמת מוזחת לשמאל ומסודרת
<NanDesu> ימין*
<NanDesu> ומה שקרה זה שרגע לפני שההתקנה הסתימה
<omeromer> לא יודע איך זה נראה בmIRC
<NanDesu> "Permission denied"
<NanDesu> mIRC זה אוסום
<NanDesu> יש גם אפשרות לסמיילים,
<NanDesu> תפריט מסודר
<NanDesu> זה מעוצב
<omeromer> סמיילים?
<NanDesu> כן
<omeromer> ואיך אתה חושב שהקליינטים האחרים יפרשו את הסמיילים האלה?
<omeromer> חשבת על זה?
<NanDesu> זה רק ל- mIRC
<NanDesu> כל השאר יראו את זה כטקסט רגיל
<omeromer> which sucks
<NanDesu> ומשתמשי mIRC יראו את זה כסמיילים
<NanDesu> וכן, חשבתי על זה
<NanDesu> זה עדיין אוסום :)
<omeromer> זה דבילי
<NanDesu> אני לא צריך קליינט עם סמיילים, אני צריך קליינט עם עברית נורמלית
<omeromer> העברית פה נורמאלית!!
<omeromer> מאוד
<NanDesu> זה סתם Ficture צדדי
<omeromer> תראה eize יופי ze מסודר
<NanDesu> ואף פעם לא באמת השתמשתי בסמיילים
<NanDesu> ._.
<omeromer> feature אתה מתכוון?
<NanDesu> feature*
<NanDesu> כן, זה מה שקורה כשלא ישנים מספיק
<NanDesu> LostIRC נראה מבטיח
<NanDesu> ניסית את זה פעם?
<omeromer> אתה lo תמצא ivrit יותר tova מהזאת shel xchat
<NanDesu> נראה D:
<NanDesu> לא שאני מזלזל ב- XChat
<NanDesu> אבל זה כמו שאמרו לי "לא תמצא מסנג'ר טוב יותר"
<NanDesu> כשהשתמש בפידג'ין המעפנה
<NanDesu> ומצאתי את KMess
<NanDesu> בעלת תמיכה מלאה בהזחה עברית
<NanDesu> ובשפה העברית.
<omeromer> לא תמצא יותר טוב מKopete
<NanDesu> Kopete...?
<NanDesu> WTH?
<NanDesu> KMess הכי טוב למסנג'ר
<NanDesu> עם תמיכה בעברית, תמיכה בסמיילים
<omeromer> הוא בנוי לkde אבל הוא עובד מצוין בgnome
<NanDesu> תמיכה בקבוצות
<NanDesu> זה המסנג'ר היחיד שבאמת מזיח עברית לימין
<omeromer> גם kopete מעביר לימין
<NanDesu> ונראה את Kopete :)
<NanDesu> יכול להיות שאתה צודק
<omeromer> את האמת שkopete קצת מעצבן במערכת התראות שלו
<NanDesu> דווקא KMess טוב בזה
<NanDesu> ההתראות מאוד חלקות ולא מפריעות
<NanDesu> איזה מעצבן זה שאין תמיכה עברית
<omeromer> בkopete זה פופ אפ מעצבן כזה כאילו שברת את המחשב
<NanDesu> נגיד ניסיתי להתקין Aegisub
<omeromer> מה הבעיה בעברית של xchat?
<NanDesu> וכל הטקסט שם הפוך
<NanDesu> (דיברתי על רוב התוכנות, לא XCHAT)
<NanDesu> בכל מקרה,
<NanDesu> ואם לא מגדירים את השפה בפנים, הכל מסודר בסימני שאלה
<NanDesu> וגם ככה הכתב הפוך
<NanDesu> נגיד "שלום" = "םולש" וכל החרטא הזה
<NanDesu> נראה את Kopete :)
<omeromer> kopete לא טוב
<omeromer> תשאר עם kmess
<NanDesu> מה רע ב- Kopete? לפני רגע שיבחת אותו...
<omeromer> ואתה טוב עם כתוביות?
<omeromer> ואז נזכרתי במערכת התראות...
<NanDesu> כתוביות...?
<omeromer> subtitles
<NanDesu> לא, הבנתי את זה
<omeromer> למה אתה צריך את aegisub?
<NanDesu> אבל באיזה הקשר?
<NanDesu> אה, זה...
<NanDesu> מממ... אני אוטאקו Hardcore
<omeromer> אוטאקו = ?
<NanDesu> חובב אנימה ומנגה וכל זה
<NanDesu> ופעם השתמשתי באגיסאב בימי וינדוס
<NanDesu> אז הורדתי קובץ DEB ו...
<omeromer> אה
<omeromer> איכס
<omeromer> אנימה\מנגה
<NanDesu> אין תמיכה בעברית
<omeromer> שונא את זה בדם
<NanDesu> מה? למה? :O
<omeromer> זה כזה גרוע
<NanDesu> תלוי על אילו סדרות אתה מדבר :O
<NanDesu> יש לכאן ויש לכאן.
<NanDesu> אני לא אגיד לך שנארוטו או דרגון בול זה אדיר
<NanDesu> כי זה לא.
<omeromer> דווקא דרגון בול אני אוהב :)
<omeromer> שאני הייתי קטן לפחות
<NanDesu> אבל סדרות כמו Code Geass, Nichijou, Death Note וכו' (רק דוגמאות) זה מעניין, מרתק ולפעמים מצחיק ומבדר.
<NanDesu> ושלא נדבר על אקשן אמיתי
<NanDesu> מה קרה לימים של פעם?
<NanDesu> שהיו סדרות איכותיות בטלוויזיה בכל מקום?
<NanDesu> היום יש רק זבל
<NanDesu> באקוגן? איכס
<NanDesu> פה?
<omeromer> כן
<omeromer> ולדעתי זה ילדותי
<omeromer> כל האנימות
<NanDesu> למה שתחשוב ככה?
<NanDesu> רגע, נראה אם תחשוב שזה ילדותי למשל
<NanDesu> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NvE8XO6YH6o
<NanDesu> מאוד ילדותי
<NanDesu> Kopete לא עובד :O
<omeromer> לא יודע נראה לי כמו איזה ניסיון של חברה יפנית להרוויח מלא כסף עם איזה אנימציה גרועה ומוזיקה גרועה שלרוב נשמעת אותו דבר
<NanDesu> אז נראה לך לא נכון :O
<NanDesu> אנימה זה לא מונח
<NanDesu> זה ממש ז'אנר עצום של יותר מ- 5000 סדרות
<omeromer> כן אבל כל אחת מהן שאני אראה
<omeromer> זה הדבר היחיד שיהיה לי בראש
<NanDesu> עם מוזיקות שנוצרות ע"י אולפנים שונים ומגוונים
<NanDesu> ודבר אגב,
<NanDesu> לאחרונה פופולארית גם מוזיקה של זמרים אמריקאים :)
<NanDesu> תראה את זה למשל
<NanDesu> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cm0YHPBLcn0
<omeromer> במקרה הזה גם שירים כאלה אני שונא
<omeromer> אבל בכל מקרה
<NanDesu> מה? :O
<omeromer> זה הטעם שלך זה הטעם שלי
<NanDesu> אני לא מבין את זה.
<NanDesu> יש לך אובססיה מטורפת נגד אנימה סתם ככה? :O
<omeromer> כנראה
<NanDesu> כנראה שלא ראית מספיק סדרות ._.
<NanDesu> זה לא רק לילדים קטנים
<NanDesu> זה גם לקטנים, גם לנוער, גם פסיכולוגי, וגם פורנו (חוחוחו)
<NanDesu> ויש המון אפשרויות ועשרות ז'אנרים
<omeromer> לא ראיתי אף סדרה את האמת
<omeromer> לא שיש לי זמן לזה
<omeromer> אבל לא יודע לא מתחבר לזה בכלל
<NanDesu_> מממ... אילו ז'אנרים אתה אוהב? אני יכול לכוון אותך
<omeromer> מה הכוונה?
<NanDesu_> המון ישראלים (רק ישראלים חושבים שאנימה זה ילדותי) מחזיקים בדעה שלך
<NanDesu_> וזה בגלל שבארץ הגדירו את האנימציה כילדותית ודבר חולף
<NanDesu_> העניין הוא
<NanDesu_> שאתה לא צריך להתאים את עצמך לאנימה
<NanDesu_> האנימה מתאימה את עצמך אליה :)
<NanDesu_> אתה יכול לבחור איזה ז'אנר שאתה רוצה
<NanDesu_> איזו רמת "ילדותיות" שאתה מעוניין בה
<NanDesu_> איזו רמת אקשן, איזו רמת דרמה
<NanDesu_> זה היופי שבדבר D:
<omeromer> לא יודע כל האנימציות הפשוטות והקופצניות האלה אני לא יכול לסבול את זה
<omeromer> ההגזמה בתנועות
<NanDesu> לא ראית מספיק אנימות כנראה :)
<NanDesu> לאנימות של היום יש יותר ריאליסטיות מלסדרות מצולמות
<NanDesu> אתה צריך לנסות דברים חדשים יותר
<omeromer> לא יודע הכי קרוב שאני יכול להתקרב לאנימציה זה south park
<omeromer> וזה רק בגלל שאני ממש אוהב את ההומור שלהם ואת הדעות שלהם ובקושי אכפת לי מהאנימציה
<NanDesu__> ניסיון, ניסיון, ניסיון!
<NanDesu__> בדיקה
<NanDesu__> ניסיתי להתקין Wubi וזה לא עבד
<NanDesu__> KMess זה אחלה דבר
<NanDesu__> לעזאזל <<
<NanDesu__> טוב, לפחות מצאתי תוכנת IRC טובה יותר מ- XChat
<NanDesu__> אבל הדמיון ענק, אז...
<omeromer> איזה תוכנה?
<NanDesu__> היא יותר דומה ל- mIRC בכל מקרה, והעברית יותר נתמכת בה
<NanDesu__> Quassel IRC
<omeromer> איך בדיוק העברית שונה?
<NanDesu__> לא יודע, דברים מוזחים יותר נכון
<NanDesu__> למרות שגם פה היא מוזחת לשמאל
<NanDesu__> *Self Facepalm*
<NanDesu__> למה אין גרסת לינוקס ל- mIRC?
<NanDesu__> היא פשוט מושלמת <<
<NanDesu__> ולהריץ אותה על וויין - לא כדאי
<omeromer> מה מושלם בmIRC?
<omeromer> החלק שאם אתה לא משלם עליה תוך 30 יום אתה צריך לחכות איזה 20 שניות כדי להכנס אליה?
<omeromer> +קופץ לך דף אינטרנט של האתר שלה?
<NanDesu__> יש קראקים :)
<NanDesu__> ויש לה תמיכה מלאה בעברית ופונקציונליות מוחלטת
<omeromer> + החלק שצריך להסתבך עם קראקים ולהסתכן עם וירוסים?
<omeromer> היא תוכנה מדהימה אני מסכים
<omeromer> אבל עולה כסף
<NanDesu__> אין מה להסתכן בוירוסים, אם אתה יודע איפה להוריד.
<NanDesu__> יש קהילות קראקים מקצועיות יחסית
<NanDesu__> ותמיד אפשר לסרוק את הקובץ לפני
<NanDesu__> רגע, ניסו להריץ mIRC על וויין?
<omeromer> idk
<omeromer> אני יכול לנסות אם אתה רוצה
<NanDesu__> מממ... בטח :)
<NanDesu__> מעניין אם צריך לעבור את כל הקטע המעצבן של הגדרת העברית בטרמינל
<omeromer> ?
<NanDesu__> ביפנית זה לא תמיד הכרחי
<NanDesu__> מממ... מה אתה עושה?
<omeromer> מנסה להתקין מירק
<NanDesu__> D:
<NanDesu__> :D*
<NanDesu__> אתה משתמש בעיקר בטרמינל או שגם במנהל התוכנות של אובונטו?
<NanDesu__> תראה איך שינו אותו
<NanDesu__> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tMyE8G_YyOI&feature=channel_video_title
<omeromer> בעיקר בטרמינל
<omeromer> במהל התוכנות של אובונטו אני לא נוגע
<omeromer> אני משתמש בsynaptic
<OMER> כפי שאתה רואה מירק עובד
<OMER> אבל העברית פשוט נוראית פה
<OMER> שאני מקליד כל אות נראית כמו האות הראשונה שכתבתי
<OMER> in other words, it's bad
<NanDesu__> :O
<NanDesu__> טוב, בוינדוס זה לא ככה :O
<NanDesu__> בכל מקרה, אני אלך לישון.
<omeromer> אם אני רוצה לכתוב את זה
<omeromer> זה נראה לי ככה
<NanDesu__> לילה טוב!
<omeromer> אאאאאאאאאאאאאאאאא
<omeromer> לילה טוב
#ubuntu-il 2011-08-09
<eli_> shalom
<eli_> מעונין להתקין אובנטו 11.04 . לא מובן לי איך מתקינים במקביל לחלונות. תודה
<eli_> will try english/ how do i install ubuntu 11.04 alongside with windows/ tks
<NanDesu__> ?
<NanDesu_> שלום, אובונטו!
<NanDesu_> מישהו פה? אני צריך עזרה דחופה!
<NanDesu_> יש לי בעיית WUbi, אבל קטלנית
<NanDesu_> ?
<meerenstein> מישהו פה?
<meerenstein> מישהו?!
<NanDesu__> ?
<trew1000> NanDesu__: vhh
<trew1000> היי
<NanDesu__> היי
<NanDesu__> יש לי בעיה קטנה.
<trew1000> ראיתי את הדיוןשלך מאתמול
<NanDesu__> איזה דיון?
<NanDesu__> על פרוייקט כרומיום וכל זה?
<NanDesu__> או על IRC?
<trew1000> אתה יכול להשתמש עם תוכנה בשם Konversation
<trew1000> היא טובה יותר מתוכנת ה-IRC אתה משתמש בה עכשיו
<NanDesu__> מממ... תודה :)
<NanDesu__> ויש לי בעיה קטנה.
<trew1000> IRC
<NanDesu__> הצלחתי לשכנע את כל המשפחה שלי לעבור לאובונטו
<trew1000> ?
<NanDesu__> בתנאי שהוא יותקן על WUBI
<trew1000> בעיה
<trew1000> אוקי
<NanDesu__> ובמחשב של אחותי נרשם שאני צריך לעשות CHKDSK כדי לעבור את ההתקנה
<NanDesu__> אז נכנסתי לווינדוס ורשמתי
<NanDesu__> chkdsk /r
<NanDesu__> וכשעשיתי ריסט למחשב, ההליך נתקע.
<NanDesu__> עכשיו שחזרתי הגדרות ואני מחכה לעזרה.
<trew1000> אממ צר לי אני לא יודע מה להגיד לך
<NanDesu__> יש מצב שאתה מכיר מישהו שיכול לעזור לי?
<NanDesu__> ותוסיף אותי למסנג'ר :)
<NanDesu__> idoxdido@hotmail.com
<NanDesu__> (הקליינט הכי טוב כרגע הוא KMess)
<NanDesu__> ו- For the record
<NanDesu__> לכל מי שחושב ש- Kopete טובה יותר
<trew1000> NanDesu__: קליינט למה?
<trew1000> מסנג'ר?
<NanDesu__> כן
<NanDesu__> ב- Kopete אין תמיכה בסמיילים
<NanDesu__> התמיכה בסטטוסים עלובה
<asw3> מי פה הצליח לגלוש במאקו בלינוקס
<asw3> ?
<trew1000> אני משתמש עם קופיט אבל בעיקר בשביל GMAIL
<NanDesu__> באתר של מאקו...?
<NanDesu__> אל תשתמש ב- Kopete
<trew1000> יש בה סמיילים
<asw3> יש וידאו באתר של מאקו
<trew1000> asw3: אני וזה זוועה
<asw3> ואני לא מצליח לראות
<asw3> איך אתה משתמש?
<trew1000> אני חושב שיש סקריפט של גריז מונקי לזה
<asw3> לא הצלחתי בכלל להפעיל את הוידאו
<asw3> הוא בכלל לא מופיע
<trew1000> אני לא
<asw3> התקנתי את התוסף של הקוף
<asw3> אבל לא עזר
<asw3> אז איך?
<trew1000> תראה שהחוסם פרסומות לא חוסם לך אותו
<trew1000> בדרך כלל הוא חוסם
<trew1000> נטרלת את החוסם פרסומות?
<asw3> כן ניסית
<asw3> זה בכל זאת לא מראה את הנגן
<xNanDesu> שלום לכולם.
<asw3> יש לי חוסם פלאש וחוסם פופאפ
<asw3> ניסית לכבות וזה לא השפיע
<xNanDesu> בהחלט, Konversation מעולה :)
<xNanDesu> למרות שיש מעט בעיות הזחה,
<xNanDesu> לפחות יש תמיכה בעברית :)
<trew1000> xNanDesu: שלום
<trew1000> asw3: יש לינק?
<xNanDesu> (זה נאנדסו)
<xNanDesu> ומה הבעיה שלך במאקו, לא הבנתי?
<asw3> סתם אח שלי בא למחשב לראות רמזור
<trew1000> xNanDesu: כן יש לו את זה
<trew1000> והוא הרבה יותר פונקציונלי
<asw3> ולא הצליח
<asw3> לא משהו ספציפי..
<xNanDesu> מממ...
<asw3> Beastie Boys - No Sleep Till Brooklyn
<xNanDesu> אתה יכול לעזור לי עם בעיית וובי?
<asw3> אופס
<asw3> http://www.mako.co.il/mako-vod-keshet/ramzor-s3/VOD-fa926565712b031006.htm
<xNanDesu> עובד לי...
<xNanDesu> סתם, לא עובד XD
<xNanDesu> תוריד אקספלורר דרך וויין
<asw3> אני לא מריץ פה wine
<xNanDesu> או שתראה דרך אתר Sdarot
<asw3> להתקין אקספלורר זה סיוט
<xNanDesu> אני רואה שם האוס, סקראבס והאנטומיה של גריי
<xNanDesu> והכל במהירות שיא
<asw3> או שפשוט לא אראה מאקו
<xNanDesu> מה שאמרתי
<xNanDesu> Sdarot.tv
<xNanDesu> תהנה
<xNanDesu> אתר ברמות מטורפות
<asw3> עזוב
<xNanDesu> אין הגבלת זמן
<xNanDesu> מהירות מטורפת
<xNanDesu> וזה בחינם :)
<asw3> אני רוצה דרך האתר המקורי
<asw3> אני לא רוצה לחפש מעקפים
<xNanDesu> למלא אנשים זה לא עובד XP
<trew1000> xNanDesu: ניסיתי ללחוץ על הלינק השני שהוא מביא לך במקום נגן?
<asw3> השאלה אם אפשר להתקין משהו
<asw3> וזה יעבוד
<xNanDesu> פשוט אל תשתמש במאקו
<xNanDesu> זה לא עובד למלא.
<asw3> זה לא אומר שאי אפשר לגרום לו לעבוד
<xNanDesu> גם למשתמשי ווינדוס
<xNanDesu> נו, ברור
<xNanDesu> אבל אל תסתבך
<asw3> לאח שלי אין בעיות ב - xp
<asw3> שמע אני רוצה שזה יעבוד וזהו
<trew1000> asw3: יש לך שם את הלינק השני שהוא מביא במקום הנגן, ומה שהוא מוריד לך את פותח עם VLC
<asw3> איפה יש שם לינק?
<xNanDesu> איזו גרסת אובונטו יש לך?
<asw3> לפתוח את
<asw3> http://www.mako.co.il/mako-vod-keshet/ramzor-s3/VOD-fa926565712b031006.htm
<asw3> ב- vlc
<asw3> ?
<xNanDesu> הרגע הצלחתי להפעיל את זה
<trew1000> אני ישלח לך סרטון וידאו?
<asw3> 9.10
<xNanDesu> לוחצים על ה- PLAY
<xNanDesu> אתה מוריד את הדרייברים
<xNanDesu> ואז זה פועל חלק ב- VLC
<asw3> אין שם בכלל את הנגן
<xNanDesu> זה נגן אחר
<xNanDesu> אבל זה עובד :)
<asw3> trew1000, איך אתה רואה את הלינק לוידאו
<xNanDesu> תלחץ על PLAY למעלה
<asw3> ?
<xNanDesu> עכשיו זה עובד לי
<xNanDesu> אני רואה את הפרק >>
<xNanDesu> בצורה חלקה
<asw3> אתה לא מבין שאני בכלל לא רואה את הנגן?
<xNanDesu> אה O^O
<trew1000> asw3: ב-VLC
<xNanDesu> מממ... יש לך פלאגין של Adobe Flash?
<asw3> רגע ננסה ב- vlc
<trew1000> asw3: הוא נותן לך מסך כחול כזה עם כיתוב ושתי לינקים נכון?
<asw3> בשיטה הערבית
<xNanDesu> רק אם הייתה צפייה ישירה בערוץ הילדים
<xNanDesu> הייתי נזכר בנוסטלגיות
<xNanDesu> סאקורה לוכדת הקלפים, דרגון בול...
<xNanDesu> עכשיו יש שם רק זבל טהור
<asw3> איפה אתה רואה את זה?
<xNanDesu> ואני אשמח אם תעזרו לי גם בבעיה שלי
<trew1000> asw3: תעזור לו שניה אני בנתיים יעשה צילום מסך של התהליך
<asw3> לא ממש הבנתי מה הוא צריך :|
<xNanDesu> תקשיב
<xNanDesu> הורדתי לאחותי את ההתקנה של אובונטו 11.04 דרך וובי
<xNanDesu> ואז הוא אומר לי שכדי להמשיך בהתקנה אני צריך לעשות CHKDSK
<xNanDesu> אז נכנסתי לדוס ורשמתי chkdsk /r
<xNanDesu> ואז כשאני פותח את התהליך הוא נתקע בשלב הרביעי.
<xNanDesu> חיכיתי 4 שעות וזה לא עלה
<xNanDesu> אז שחזרתי הגדרות ואני מחכה לפתרון
<xNanDesu> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uzmt5Dju67w
<xNanDesu> (גאוני)
<asw3> מזה התקנה וירטואלית?
<xNanDesu> לא...
<xNanDesu> זו התקנה מאורגנת במקביל לגרסאות ווינדוס
<asw3> למה שלא תתקין רגיל?
<xNanDesu> שהתוכנה עצמה מפלגת מחיצות, מתקינה את המערכת ומגדירה דברים וכו'
<xNanDesu> כי התנאי שלה לנסות היה דרך WUBI
<asw3> לא יותר פשוט להשתמש דרך ה- cd
<xNanDesu> מממ... לא ממש
<asw3> ?
<xNanDesu> וגם התנאי שלה היה דרך WUBI
<xNanDesu> אני לא הולך להפר את זה
<xNanDesu> מסתבר שוובי עושה בעיות בווינדוס 7
<asw3> אני מציע לך שתנסה דרך ה- cd
<asw3> סך הכל ניסיון
<xNanDesu> אתה לא מבין
<xNanDesu> היא אמרה לי שאני תנסה רק אם זה יהיה דרך WUBI
<xNanDesu> אני -לא- עומד לעשות את זה דרך CD
<xNanDesu> אני צריך עזרת וובי
<asw3> בהצלחה,אין לי ניסיון עם התקנות כאלה
<xNanDesu> אז מה אעשה? >>"
<asw3> קובץ פלאש?
<asw3> למה הוא יעזור?
<trew1000> asw3: תאשר קבלה
<asw3> אישרתי זה כבר מוריד
<asw3> מה יש שם ?
<trew1000> asw3: תפתח אותו עם VLC
<trew1000> וידאו של התהליך
<trew1000> הוא פששוט הקובץ שלוקח הכי קצת מקום בקידוד
<asw3> ה- vlc יודע לפתוח swf?
<xNanDesu> מממ.. מה אני אעשה? *ST*
<trew1000> אה כן וגם בגלל לא צריך נגן בשבילו אלא מספיק דפדפן
<trew1000> xNanDesu: תשאל את החברה הקצת יותר מתקדמים?
<trew1000> תשאך בוואטסאפ
<trew1000> תשאל*
<trew1000> asw3: כשהוא וידאו אז הוא יודע לנגן
<asw3> אה המסך הכחול הזה לא מופיע
<asw3> מעניין למה
<trew1000> חוסם פרסומות פועל?
<trew1000> תנסה לבטל לרגע את הגריזמונקי
<asw3> אני אנסה שוב לכבות ונראה
<asw3> הסטרים גם צריך להיות swf?
<trew1000> יש לי לאגים מטורפים פה
<trew1000> סיוט לנהל כך שיחה
<trew1000> לא יודע נראה לי שהוא ASF
<trew1000> אפשר לבדוק את זה ממש בקלות
<trew1000> לך ב-VLC לפרטי מדיה כשהוא מנגן את הסטרים
<xNanDesu> רגע, אז מה אני אעשה?
<xNanDesu> ב- FXP לא יעזרו לי
<xNanDesu> וגם לא בפורום כאן (יבש)
<asw3> אכבה עכשיו את כל התוספות
<asw3> נראה אם יעזור
<trew1000> xNanDesu: אמרתי פורום וואטסאפ
<trew1000> http://www.whatsup.org.il/
<Hoborg> Whatsup - לינוקס, תוכנה חופשית וקוד פתוח בעברית ::  @ www.whatsup.org.il
<trew1000> FXP עדיין לא פורום ברמה מקצועית
<asw3> לא יודע ביטלתי את כל התוספות
<asw3> ועדיין אני לא רואה את  הנגן
<asw3> הגדרתי בפיירפוקס שהקבצי asf ינגנו ישר ב- vlc
<asw3> אולי זה הבעיה?
<trew1000> לא
<trew1000> תגיד לפיירפוקס שישאל אותך מה לעשות עם קבצים כאלו
<xNanDesu> אז למה FXP כל-כך מפורסם?
<trew1000> כשאני ניסיתי להגדיר כך זה לא עבד לי
<trew1000> כי יש בו הרבה תוכנות להורדה והרבה פציה ישירה
<trew1000> צפיה*
<trew1000> אתה יכול לדעת כמה הפורום מקצועי לפי השפה שמדברים שם
<trew1000> ו-FXP לא מצטיין בכך
<trew1000> סיכוי גבוהה מאוד שתפוז כבר יותר טוב ממנו
<xNanDesu> אז לעבור לפיירפוקס?
<trew1000> xNanDesu: מה??
<asw3> הנה הצלחתי להגיע למסך הכחול
<asw3> עכשיו אנסה
<trew1000> טוב אני זז לך לצפיה בבלנדר
<trew1000> לי*
<xNanDesu> פורום הדיבורים שם הוא כמו 4Chan הישראלי :)
<trew1000> יצא מדריך שלישי
<asw3> trew1000, ,תודה זה הסתדר
<sugoi> ?
<sugoi> גנבו לי את הניק LOL
<sugoi> מעכשיו אני Sugoi
<Sugoi> כן
<Sugoi> אחחחחחחחחחח
<Sugoi> *FTW
<NanDesu_> ...
<trew1000> asw3: אפשר?
<asw3> trew1000, אה?
<trew1000> asw3: רציתי לשאול אם אפשר להפריע לך לראות רמזור ;-)
<asw3> אני לא רואה חחח
<asw3> עשיתי את זה שאם אח שלי יבוא למחשב הוא יוכל לראות
<trew1000> אה חח
<wrewre> שלום
<wrewre> מישהו יכול לעזור לי לגבי התקנת אובנטו?
#ubuntu-il 2011-08-10
<serfus> אהלן כולם
<serfus> האם יש כאן מישהו שמגיע לאוגוסט פינגווין ויכול לעזור עם הדוכן של אובונטו?
<serfus> HaimN, maybe you?
<HaimN> serfus: אני לא חושב שאני אספיק
<HaimN> מצטער
<serfus> לא נורא :)
<serfus> liel, מה איתך?
<liel> serfus: אני לא אגיע לאוגוסט פינגווין
<serfus> liel, אוקיי, תודה
#ubuntu-il 2011-08-11
<serfus> Pac_Man, asw3: are you guys planing to come to august penguin?
<Pac_Man> serfus כנראה שלא :(
<trew2323> Pac_Man: מה נשמע?
<Pac_Man> עשר, מה איתך? :)
<trew2323> חיים נושמים ובועטים כשצריך
<trew2323> ;-)
<Pac_Man> לאו דווקא בסדר הזה
<trew2323> חח
<trew2323> שקט פה לאחרונה
<trew2323> אתה בא לבקר את הפינגווין של אוגוסט?
<Pac_Man> לא נראה לי
<trew2323> כנראה שגם אני לא יבוא
<trew2323> יום שישי זה תקוע כזה
<asw3> אף פעם לא הבנתי מה יש במפשים האלה
<asw3> תמיד אני שומע על דוכנים וזה
<Pac_Man> הרצאות
<Pac_Man> if it tickles your fancy
<trew2323> asw3: פעילות עסקית
<trew2323> וגם כי זה נחמד לפגוש אנשים שמתעניינים במה שאתה מתעניין
<trew2323> זה מחזק את הקהילה שהחברים שלה אמיתיים ולא כמה סמיילים על המסך
<trew2323> אני מנסה בימים האחרונים להקים גם קהילה
<trew2323> אני מחפש משתמשים נוספים של בלנדר
<serfus> trew2323, יהיה גם דוכן של בלנדר, אני מניח שזאת הזדמנות טובה למצוא אנשים שמתעניינים בה
<trew2323> אני מקווה
<trew2323> אני יודע שיהיה דוכן וזה יהיה מגניסב אם הוא יצילח לקשר בין משתמשי בלנדר נוסספים
<trew2323> בנתיים אני מטייל בנט כדי למצוא משתמשים עבריים חדשים
<trew2323> ומסתבר שיש כאלה
<trew2323> מקווה שבאמת נצליח להרים קהילה טובה
<serfus> בעולם יש קהילה פעילה?
<trew2323> כן
<trew2323> יש קהילה ממש מוצלחת
<trew2323> serfus: http://www.blenderartists.org/forum/
<Hoborg> Blender Artists Community @ www.blenderartists.org
<trew2323> תהנה יש שם גלריה ממש נחמדה
<serfus> מגניב, לא ידעתי שהקהילה של בלנדר פעילה כל כך
<trew2323> בחו"ל בלנדר נממש הולכת
<trew2323> גם בתעשייה היא נמצאת
<trew2323> זה האתר המרכזי של התוכנה אבל יש שגם אתרי םמקומיים כמו אתר לגרמניה אתר ליפו ועוד אתר לרוסיה
<trew2323> ובקיצור יש בעולם קהילה לתוכנה הזאת ויש לה קצב פיתוח ממש מהיר
<serfus> כן, הסתכלתי קצת
<serfus> ראיתי גם אירוע שנתי וכו'
<kinuy> מישהו יכול לעזור לי עם התקנת אובונטו?
<kinuy> מישהו?...
<kinuy> מישהו חזר? אני עדיין מחכה
<Pac_Man> מה הבעיה
<Pac_Man> אגב בד"כ נהוג לרשום ישר את הבעיה ולמנוע את האפשרות שלא תהיה פה כשמישהו יהיה נוכח לעזור
<kinuy> הנני
<kinuy> אה, אבנתי
<kinuy> סליחה
<kinuy> אז ככה. אני מעוניין לנסות להתקין את אובונטו
<kinuy> במקביל לחלונות, מטעמים מובנים
<kinuy> אבל אני חושש שלא אוכל להחזיר את המצב לקדמותו.
<kinuy> יש לי קצת ניסיון בזה, משום שבעבר כבר ניסיתי להתקין אובונטו במקביל לחלונות במחשב הישן והעייף שלי. נסיון שנחל כישלון
<kinuy> למעשה, בינתיים כבר מצאתי פתרון: הורדתי fixmbr
<kinuy> תוכנה לעריכת מחיצות
<kinuy> ומפרמט לכונני USB
<Pac_Man> נחמד :)
<kinuy> אז לזה אני חושב שכבר לא אזדקק לסיוע
<kinuy> מה שכן, לצערי כבר הרסתי לחבר מחשב לאחר שניסיתי לעזור לו לסדר איזו בעיה עם עורך המחיצות של אסוס
<kinuy> ובמקום לחזק את קשרי הידידות שלנו, גרמתי לו לשנוא אותי :)
<kinuy> כך שאני חוששש להשתמש באסוס
<kinuy> האם יש לך מושג אם התוכנה בטוחה לשימוש
<kinuy> ?
<kinuy> או - מה עושים אם היא המחשב מסרב להעלות את חלונות לאחר שמשתמשים בה
<Pac_Man> האמת שאני לא מכיר את התוכנה הזאת
<Pac_Man> אבל אני בטוח שאם תרציץ חיפוש בגוגל עם השם שלה
<Pac_Man> וכמה מילים נוספות תמצא כל מיני דברים מעניינים :P
<kinuy> תודה
<Pac_Man> מה בדיוק אתה מנסה לעשות?
<Pac_Man> windows 7 and ubuntu dualboot?
<kinuy> אני מנסה להתקין את אובונטו במקביל ל-XP
<kinuy> ועם זאת, להשאיר את הדלת פתוחה להחזרת המצב לקדמותו
<kinuy> בלי לפרמט את המערכת
<Pac_Man> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot
<Hoborg> Dual Boot Ubuntu and Windows - Community Ubuntu Documentation @ help.ubuntu.com
<Pac_Man> תתחיל מגיבוי :)
<kinuy> כן. עצה חכמה.
<kinuy> תודה
<kinuy> שאלה נוספת, אלו חידושים יש, פחות או יותר, בגרסה החדשה של אובונטו?
<kinuy> מאז גרסה 10
<Pac_Man> unity
<Pac_Man> חלק אוהבים מאוד, חלק שונאים בנשמה
<Pac_Man> אני מתאר לעצמי שיש עוד שינויים מאחורי הקלעים
<kinuy> מה זה בעצם unity?
<Pac_Man> שולחן העבודה החדש של אובונטו
<Pac_Man> אתה יכול לראות אותו ביוטיוב אני מניח
<kinuy> אני מבין.
<Pac_Man> מאוד שונה וחדשני
<Pac_Man> ולכן כמו כל דבר בתחום המחשבים, מקבל לא מעט ביקורת
<kinuy> כן. משהו בסגנון החידושים של אופיס 2007?
<Pac_Man> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fAcdFd0MmH0
<kinuy> שעושים סלט מכל התפריטים?
<Pac_Man> הרעיון מאחורי יוניטי עד כמה שאני מבין
<Pac_Man> זה נוחות לעבודה עם מסכי מגע
<Pac_Man> מכיוון שבקנוניקל חושבים שטאץ' זה העתיד
<Pac_Man> אגב מיקרוסופט הולכים באותו כיוון עם ווינדוס 8 שיהיה ממשק אחיד למחשבי שולחן, נוטבוק טבלטים ופלאפונים
<kinuy> הבנתי את התמונה. גם ראיתי את הסרטון
<kinuy> נחמד הקריין הבריטי הזה.
<kinuy> אי אפשר לדעת כמה זה נח עם ממשק קלאסי, עד שמנסים. אז אני חושב שפשוט אנסה
<kinuy> תודה רבה שהקדשת לי מזמנך!
<Pac_Man> בכיף :)
<Pac_Man> אגב למקרה שלא יצא ברור
<Pac_Man> אתה לא חייב להשתמש בממשק החדש, אתה יכול להתקין את הגרסה האחרונה ולהתשמש כמובן בכל שולחן עבודה שתרצה
<kinuy> פשוט בוחרים את שולחן העבודה הרצוי בהגדרות, לאחר ההתקנה?
<Pac_Man> אני חושב שהדיסק מגיע רק עם גנום (ממש לא בטוח בקשר לזה)
<Pac_Man> אבל להחליף שולחן עבודה זה עניין פשוט של התקנת חבילה כמו כל חבילה אחרת
<kinuy> או קיי
<kinuy> תודה רבה
<kinuy> אני סוגר את הצ'ט ופונה לעיסוקיי
<kinuy> יש לי הרבה עבודות באוניברסיטה.
<kinuy> :)
<kinuy> המשך יום נעים!
#ubuntu-il 2011-08-13
<nady> בוקר טוב
<sultan2> בוקר טוב
<nady> יש מישהו
<Pac_Man> היי
<nady> מה נישמע
<Pac_Man> אחלה
<Pac_Man> מה איתך? :)
<nady> טוב
<nady> מאיפה אתה
<Pac_Man> מרכז
<nady> שכותבים בטרמינל איזה שפה זה
<Pac_Man> אנגלית?
<Pac_Man> אם הבנתי את השאלה
<nady> שפת מחשב  חחחחח?
<nady> יש לך אובנטו
<Pac_Man> לא משתמש באובונטו
<Pac_Man> אבל זה לא רלבנטי :P
<nady> במה מישתמש
<Pac_Man> אבל בטרמינל זה
<Pac_Man> bash shell script
<Pac_Man> שוב, אם הבנתי נכון את השאלה :D
<nady> מה שענית זה סוג של ספה?
<nady> שפה
<nady> במה אתה מישתמש
<Pac_Man> אני לא משתמש בלינוקס על המחשב הביתי שלי
<Pac_Man> אבל אם הייתי משתמש זה היה בפדורה :)
<nady> במה כן?
<Pac_Man> בשרת
<nady> מה זה?
<nady> מפעיל מחשב
<nady> מה אפשר לעשות עם זה
<Pac_Man> זה מחשב שפועל 24\7
<Pac_Man> מרוחק
<Pac_Man> (בד"כ)
<nady> וככה ניקראת המערכת הפעלה שלו
<Pac_Man> אני בטוח שיש אנשים שיש להם שרת מתחת לשולחן במשרד :P
<Pac_Man> לא
<Pac_Man> זאת פשוט הגדרת התפקיד
<Pac_Man> מחשב שולחן = מה שאתה משתמש בבית
<Pac_Man> שרת = מה שהסברתי לך (שוב, בערך)
<nady> איזה לוח אם יש לך
<Pac_Man> שאלה טובה
<Pac_Man> לא זוכר :)
<Pac_Man> משהו של ג'יגהבייט
<nady> יודע ליכתוב ביוס חדש?
<Pac_Man> נופ
<nady> ?
<nady> מה
<Pac_Man> אני לא יודע
<nady> מכיר מישהו שיסתדר עם זה?
<Pac_Man> אין לי שמץ של מושג
<Pac_Man> מה הבעיה?
<nady> ניסתי לתקין ווינדוס 7 וזה אמר לי להחליף תביוס לחדש יותר
<Pac_Man> http://www.wikihow.com/Update-Your-Computer%27s-BIOS
<nady> תודה אחי
<Pac_Man> בבקשה
<nady> הוא מסביר הכל אני לא טוב האנגלית רשום הכל ?
<nady> אתה פה
<sultan2> trew100: http://ihu.sf.net/
<Hoborg> I Hear U (IHU) Project Homepage @ ihu.sf.net
#ubuntu-il 2011-08-14
<serfus> hey moshe742
<serfus> הסתדרת בסוף עם הציוד?
<trew100> grawcho: היי
<trew100> מרגיש איזה שינוי מיוחד ב-KDE4.7?
<trew100> הכל מרגיש לי אותו דבר חוץ מהאייקקונים שלמדתי לחיות איתם
<grawcho> trew100: פיספסתי אותך קודם
<grawcho> יש שינוי במהירות רינדור של שולחן העבודה והאפקטים
<grawcho> ביציבות
<grawcho> דברים תשתיתיים יותר ... אין שינוי מהפכני בתפיסה
<grawcho> אה ויש את פרויקט muon
<grawcho> מנהל חבילות חדש ותותח
<grawcho> האייקונים באמת קצת מעצבנים בהתחלה
<trew100> grawcho: מעניין
<trew100> יש להם באג בשינוי תמונה של תצוגה מקדימה
<trew100> הם מחליפים תמונה על תמונה קיימת
<grawcho> פתחת להם באג
<grawcho> ?
<trew100> לא אני לא יודע לדווח ואני חושב שראיתי מישהו שכן פתח על זה
<grawcho> מה הבאג ?
<trew100> בכל אופן כך היה כתוב בפלאנט
<grawcho> מה הבאג ?
<trew100> כשאתה עומד על תיקייה עם תמונות אז הוא מציג לך על התיקיה בצורה מתחלפת כל כמה שניות את התמונות
<trew100> הבאג הוא שהוא שוכח לקחת את התמונה הקודמת שהיתה בתצוגת תיקיה
<trew100> שאני ישלח לך סירטון שניה?
<grawcho> קישור ? או למייל ?
<grawcho> ברור שכן
<trew1000> חת חת יש מישהו?
<grawcho> aung gcur
<grawcho> שומע עבור
<trew1000> או יופי
<trew1000> מוזר הניתוקים האלה
<trew1000> עכשיו כשאני מנסה את זה אני חושב שזה אולי פיצר
<trew1000> כזה שלא ממש טוב אולי כי קצת קשה להבין אותו
<grawcho> לא ממש הבנתי מה הבעיה ואיך מגיעים להציג אותה ?
<grawcho> אתה מתכוון בדולפין ?
<trew1000> שניהנאי מעלה תמונה
<trew1000> כן
<trew1000> http://wstaw.org/m/2011/08/14/plasma-desktopWp1502.jpg
<grawcho> אתה משתמש בעברית בKDE
<grawcho> אתה משתמש בעברית בKDE.?
<trew1000> שים לב לתיקיה שמתחת לעכבר
<trew1000> כן
<trew1000> grawcho: זה רע?
<trew1000> grawcho: בקיצור הוא מחליף תמונות לפי מה שיש בתיקיה
<trew1000> תראה שבפינה השמאלית למעלה יש הרבה תמנות מתחת לתמונה
<trew1000> זה דבר שהולך ובא לכן קצת קשה לנחש שמדובר בעצם בניסיון לדמות ערימה של תמונות
<grawcho> ממש לא רע ... אני תרגמתי חלק משולחן העבודה ורציתי לדעת אם אתה נהנה מזה או אם יש בעיות שאפשר לשפר
<trew1000> ואוו תודה רבה על התרגום קודם כל
<grawcho> בשמחה
<trew1000> הדבר שהכי מציק ב-KDE בעברית זה הישור לימין ושמאל שמתנהג קצת מוזר
<grawcho> זה פשוט כי הם החליטו על קונבנציה לא ממש ידידותית
<grawcho> עברית = ימין לשמאל
<trew1000> כן הבנתי כך מאלצ'קו פעם
<grawcho> כלומר ... מתחיל בעברית = ימין לשמאל
<grawcho> ומתחיל בלועזית= שמאל לימין
<grawcho> ואי אפשר לשנות את זה
<trew1000> היי Hi ומה שבניהם
<trew1000> הפעם זה יצא טוב
<trew1000> אגב עם איזה לקוח את משתמש לIRC?
<grawcho> כן לפעמים זה גם משתולל
<grawcho> Konversation
<trew1000> כן הוא נחמד מאוד גם אני משתמש בו
<grawcho> השתמשתי ב Quassel פעם אבל הוא התחיל לעצבן אותי
<trew1000> היום ניסיתי את פידג'ן והתמיכה שלו בעברית ממש כפית מה גם שישלו סמיילים דבר שאין פה
<trew1000> Quassel חסר הרבה אופציות אני לא יודע למה הוא מגיע ברירת מחדל בובונטו
<grawcho> פידג'ין מעולה לצ'אטים. אני משתמש בו לגוגל-טוק פייסבוק וסקיפ ביחד
<trew1000> באובנטו*
<trew1000> הבעיה שלי אתו זה שהוא א יושב טוב במגש מערכת ב-KDE
<trew1000> אגב ניסיתי את טלפטיה?
<trew1000> טלפתיה*
<trew1000> או נשמע יותר טוב
<trew1000> יש להם PPA לאובונטו
<trew1000> grawcho: ניסית אותו?
<grawcho> לא ממש ... אני מבסוט מפידג'ין
<grawcho> בכל מקרה אני חייב ללכת
<grawcho> נדבר אח"כ
<sultan2> DON'T LET EVIL DIVIDE US! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WHmF1G8AyWY מאוד מתוחכם. ג'ורג' קרלין מתאונן על כך שהטמבלויזיה והעיתונות מדגישים את ההבדלים בינינו וג'ורג' מצידו מעניק לקהל פירוט משעשע של פעולות, מחשבות ומקרים מבדחים שקורים לרובנו אם לא לכולנו.
<HaimN> היי חברה, הצ'אט נראה קצת שומם...
<HaimN> אני רוצה להתקין הפצת לינוקס על מחשב עתיק (פנטיום 3), מה אתם מציעים? lubuntu היה איטי מידי...
<HaimN> מה אתם אומרים על פדורה? היא תהיה יותר מהירה?
<sultan2> HaimN: פדורה Xfce Spin
<sultan2> https://fedoraproject.org/wiki/SIGs/Xfce
<Hoborg> SIGs/Xfce - FedoraProject @ fedoraproject.org
<sultan2> VectorLinux - VL 6.0 Light Edition http://vectorlinux.com/
<Hoborg> Welcome to VectorLinux &mdash; VectorLinux.com @ vectorlinux.com
<sultan2> או Salix OS Fluxbox או Salix OS LXDE
<sultan2> http://www.salixos.org/wiki/index.php?title=Download
<Hoborg> Download - Salix OS @ www.salixos.org
<serfus> greetings channel
<sultan2> :-)
<serfus> sultan2, מה נשמע?
<sultan2> אני טוב מאוד
<sultan2> מה שלומך?
<serfus> עשר :)
<serfus> תגיד, אם יהיה איזה מפגש חברתי של הקהילה, אתה תרצה להצטרף?
<serfus> אני רק מגשש קצת, לראות אם תהיה העינות מספקת
<sultan2> היכן?
<serfus> אני מניח שבאזור תל אביב/גוש דן
<serfus> נראה לי הכי הגיוני
<sultan2> אני נמצא באזור ר"ג, ת"א, הרצליה (בעיקר), נתניה - פעם עד פעמיים בחודש. רוב הזמן אני בחולון, ראשל"צ, אשדוד, רמלה.
<sultan2> ר"ג - נתניה (קרובי משפחה וחברים ישנים)
<sultan2> חולון - אשדוד (עסקים)
<sultan2> האם קיימים זמנים מוגדרים?
<sultan2> פעם עד פעמיים בחודש (שישה ימים סה"כ)
<serfus> עוד לא חשבתי על כלום ספציפי
<serfus> אני רק רוצה לראות אם יש בכלל מספיק אנשים שמעוניינים להפגש
<serfus> אחר כך נחליט על מיקום וזמן שיהיה נוח לרוב
<sultan2> אני מעוניין
<sultan2> אני תקוה שיתאפשר לי ברגע הנכון
<serfus> אוקיי, אז יש כבר שלושה אנשים שמעוניינים באופן כללי
<serfus> :-)
<serfus> לילה טוב :)
<HaimN> serfus: הבנתי שאתה מברר על מפגש, אתה מדבר על הזמן הקרוב או לקראת יציאת 11.10?
<HaimN> sultan2: תודה על התשובה לפני כן, האינטרנט התנתק לי ולא ראיתי אותה, עכשיו בדקתי בלוג
<sultan2> :-)
<sultan2> חיים, סאליקס עובדת נפלא, במיוחד עם המאגר הנוסף של SlackBuilds וגם של SLKBUILDבעזרת האפליקציה Sourcery שמעניקה את האפשרות להתקין תוכנות (זה גם יופיע במאגר) ישירות מקוד המקור עצמו!
<sultan2> http://www.salixos.org/wiki/index.php/Sourcery
<Hoborg> Sourcery - Salix OS @ www.salixos.org
<sultan2> המאגר העיקרי של סאליקס מנוהל באמצעות http://software.jaos.org/#gslapt Gslapt
<Hoborg> jaos.org @ software.jaos.org
<sultan2> זמין גם עבור VectorLinux
<HaimN> אני צריך משהו לאחים הקטנים שלי, בעיקר לאינטרנט וקצת לאופיס
<HaimN> בדקתי עכשיו את פדורה
<HaimN> אי אפשר להתקין אותה כי היא דורשל 600 RAM ויש לי רק 350 RAM
<HaimN> *דורשת
<HaimN> אני עצמי כבר שנתיים בלינוקס, ואין לי בעיה להסתדר גם עם מערכות קצת מורכבות יותר, אבל אני צריך מערכת שגם האחים הקטנים שלי ייסתדרו איתה
<HaimN> sultan2: מה מכל מה שהצעת הכי מתאים?
<HaimN> אני חושב על סאליקס
<sultan2> Salix OS LXDE
<HaimN> יש לה מרכז תוכנות (כמו סינפטיק או משהו בסיגנון?)
<sultan2> וקטור לייט משתמש ב IceWM שמדמה סביבה של וינדוס 9x
<sultan2> כן, Gslapt!
<HaimN> מעולה
<HaimN> אני מוריד אותה עכשיו
<sultan2> אני אוהב את IceWM אבל אני מאמין שאינטדרציה מלאה עם GTK+ תמצא חן יותר בעיניי ילדים
<sultan2> http://www.icewm.org/
<Hoborg> icewm @ www.icewm.org
<sultan2> טוב, https://secure.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/wiki/Slapt-get#Gslapt
<HaimN> ל IceWM אין עברית, שזו בעיה לילדים קטנים (בסביבות גיל 10 - 13)
<Hoborg> slapt-get - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia @ secure.wikimedia.org
<sultan2> הנה תמונה יותר גדולה http://software.jaos.org/screenshots/gslapt_main.png
<HaimN> דווקא ה LIVECD של פדורא עלה הרבה יותר מהר מאשר של אובונטו (שניהם עם LXDE)
<sultan2> העברית הפוכה ב IceWM לפי מיטב זכרוני
<HaimN> נראה ממש דומה לסינפטיק
<sultan2> בקרוב תהיה תמיכה מקיפה לשפה העברית לסאליקס בסביבת Fluxbox
<HaimN> Fluxbox יותר מהיר מ LXDE?
<sultan2> לא בהכרח
<sultan2> שולחן העבודה LXDE עושה שימוש ב Openbox שמבוסס על Blackbox
<sultan2> מנהל החלונות Fluxbox גם מבוסס על Blackbox :-P
<sultan2> בנוגע לשניים הללו זה עניין של טעם ומרחב
<sultan2> מנהל החלונות Fluxbox נהדר עבור מסכים קטנים!
<sultan2> אובונטו משתמשים במלא ספריות של GNOME וזה מאיט את הביצועים של המערכת :-\ וחבל שכך
<HaimN> טוב, נתחיל עם LXDE ואחר כך נעבור ל Fluxbox
<HaimN> האח הקטן שלי כבר מספר לכל החברים שלו שיש לו לינוקס על המחשב :) בסוף זה יהיה באופנה לעבור ללינוקס...
<sultan2> http://www.mostlymaths.net/2009/08/two-weeks-still-loving-fluxbox.html
<sultan2> http://www.mostlymaths.net/2009/07/acer-aspire-one-89-ubuntu-fluxbox.html
<sultan2> :-)
<sultan2> לאופנבוקס יש תפריטים דינמיים וזה דבר שאני משתוקק שיוסף לפלאקסבוקס!!!
<HaimN> טוב, אני הולך לישון, מחר אני אספר על החוויות שיהיו לי עם כל אחד מהם
<sultan2> HaimN: רק רגע
<HaimN> אוקי
<sultan2> אם תוסיף את הסקריפט הזה http://fpaste.org/Tu8d/ לתפריט של אופנבוקס באופן הבא:
<sultan2> 		<menu execute="obpipemenu-places ~" id="places" label="Places (Home)"/>
<Hoborg> Viewing Recursively browse filesystem through openbox3 pipe menus by http://crunchbanglinux.org/ @ fpaste.org
<sultan2> אתה תוכל לסייר בכל התיקיות שלך דרך התפריט
<sultan2> אני ממש אוהב את זה
<sultan2> לתשומת ליבך: עשה שימוש בסקריפטים, אפילו של פרל ואפילו לא כמשתמש ROOT, ממקורות מהימנים
<sultan2> אני לא מקור מהימן!
<sultan2> הפרטים של היוצרים רשומים בגוף התסריט
<sultan2> מקור: http://crunchbanglinux.org/
<Hoborg> CrunchBang Linux - A nimble Openbox Linux distro @ crunchbanglinux.org
<sultan2> לילה טוב ובהצלחה עם Salix OS LXDE
<HaimN> אני מניח שבהתחלה אני אשאיר את המערכת במצב הבסיסי שלה, רוב מה שהמחשב משמש זה לגלישה באינטרנט וקצת אופיס, ואני עצמי משתמש ב KDE או GNOME כרגע, אבל כשיום אחד אני אחליט לבדוק שלוחנות עבודה נוספים על המחשב שלי זה באמת יעזור לי, תודה!
<sultan2> בכיף!
<HaimN> כרגע אני לא צריך משהו מהיר, המחשב שלי בהחלט לא חלש ולכן אני עצמי עובד על KDE בלי להרגיש שום איטיות, אבל המחשב של האחים שלי בקושי זז :)
<HaimN> לילה טוב!
<sultan2> :-)
#ubuntu-il 2012-08-06
<someone235> יש למישהו המלצה על תוכנה itunes like כזאת שתומכת ב-IPOD?
#ubuntu-il 2012-08-07
<nady> יש מישהו
<nady> ?
<lousygarua> nady, now there is
<blackred> yea sure
<lousygarua> blackred, state your name and your ubuntu happiness rate
<blackred> ha?
<lousygarua> blackred, just haven't seen you here before, would like to get to know the ubuntuers around better
<blackred> lol ok..
<blackred> amm happiness rate? around 7
<lousygarua> are you "blackred" on the forums too?
<lousygarua> how long have you been using ubuntu?
<blackred> no. and just recently. i used fedora and open SUSE before.
<blackred> and you?
<lousygarua> i've been ubuntuing since 2006
<lousygarua> never used anything else serisouly
<lousygarua> just installed fedora on a virtualbox to play around a little and can't get the guest additions to work
<blackred> i didn't touch it for some tine
<blackred> i'm working with the win mostly i'm afraid, but i needed to learn linux again lately and ubuntu have better guids on the net
<blackred> i'm wandering why am i writing in english
#ubuntu-il 2012-08-11
<nady> ?
<nady> הי
#ubuntu-il 2013-08-05
<noora> hiiiiiiiiiiiii
<noora> http://www.gulfup.com/?RjbsyZ
<noora> hi
#ubuntu-il 2013-08-06
<nora> http://www.gulfup.com/?yDgNze
<nora> http://www.gulfup.com/?yDgNze
<Avihay> someone feels like running that in a clean Virtual machine with some demotivational pictures?
#ubuntu-il 2013-08-07
<mena_> http://downloadfacebookhack.com/download.php
<mena_> http://downloadfacebookhack.com/download.php
#ubuntu-il 2013-08-11
<amireldor> philipballew, how is the collage going?
<philipballew> amireldor, alright. On a break now. How is life?
<amireldor> minor health issues, resting at home. but the general is alright
<mrgoka> שלום, יש כאן מישהו שיכול לעזור לי?
<mrgoka_> שלום, מישהו כאן יכול לעזור לי בבקשה?
#ubuntu-il 2014-08-06
<Eran> שלום
<Eran> קניתי מחשב נייד חדש והוא הגיע עם UBUNTU
<Eran> אז אני חושב להתנסות במערכת הפעלה...
<Eran> רציתי לשאול, יש תוכנת הנהלת חשבונות שאני עובד איתה. קוראים לה ריווחית, והיא מיועדת לעבוד על ווינדוס. האם היא תעבוד לי גם על הUBUNTU?
#ubuntu-il 2014-08-08
<deids> הי
<deids> הי
#ubuntu-il 2015-08-05
<nicoco> מה זה השקט הזה, זה ערוץ בשביל הקישוט?
#ubuntu-il 2015-08-06
<Avihay_> לא, יותר כמו תמיכה תכנית וכהילה כזה
<Avihay_> קהילה*
#ubuntu-il 2015-08-09
<gezer> somebody
#ubuntu-il 2016-08-10
<gener1c> where is ipink?
<gener1c> i-pink*
<gener1c> she kinda disappeared
<cow_2001> the pink themed hacker?
#ubuntu-il 2016-08-12
<gener1c> h264
<gener1c> u like video>? :P
<h264> gener1c: a lot
<gener1c> do you contribute code to vlc/ffmpeg?
<gener1c> libav
<h264> gener1c: not really
